# Brake cables



## welsh (Dec 28, 2009)

hi we are looking for hand brake cables Bosch Calipers for a Adria Vision 647sg 2010, we have had a look but cant see any number on the cable, we have tried a few places no luck as yet. 



thanks Brian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They might be standard for the base van.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a similar vehicle and though it has a alko chassis the running gear is Renault master, have you tried a renault main dealer using your chassis no,
Can I ask why you need to change the cable after only five years?


----------



## welsh (Dec 28, 2009)

*Brake cable*

the hand brake cable has stretched and mot due that's why I need to change it thanks Brian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There should be at least two inches of adjustment on the cable near the rear axle, mine had stretched too, but it's fine now, normally it's muppets who yank it on instead of pulling it up properly, they only need pulling up til it's holding then one more click to be safe, even then only on hills.


----------



## welsh (Dec 28, 2009)

*brake cable*

The plastic covering over the inner cable is braking up and cable is showing sings of fraying and rusting I have greased it


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

> "flyinghigh"]I have a similar vehicle and though it has a alko chassis the running gear is Renault master, have you tried a renault main dealer using your chassis no,
> Can I ask why you need to change the cable after only five years?


No personal knowledge of the vehicle, but unless the Alko axle is exactly the same distance from the front end as the original Renault van the cables may not be suitable. Even then there may be differences. If all else fails this is a company I have had satisfactory dealings with in the past. If they don't have one they may make one up for you, using the old one as a pattern. Based in Birmingham:

http://www.approvedbusiness.co.uk/catton-control-cables-ltd/company.aspx


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Info was a bit drip drip there, good job you're a paid up member


----------

